# Plugin Suggestions for Analog Warmth?



## paularthur (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm looking to add some warmth (and maybe some fat) to my legato strings section as well as my soft-synths, just looking for opinions/suggestions on some ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 29, 2019)

My two favourites are both from PluginAlliance, one is the HG2 Blackbox, the other the Vertige VSM3.

Ozone's exciter is also great, specially in M/S mode.

If you want it very subtle, Kazrog's True Iron also is an option you could have a look at.


However, i think that quite often one achieves more "warmth" with an expressive CC riding and with EQs.


----------



## brenneisen (Jul 29, 2019)

decapitate it 

lightly (and not 100% wet) 

pultec for the lows?


----------



## paularthur (Jul 29, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> decapitate it
> 
> lightly (and not 100% wet)
> 
> pultec for the lows?


I've heard great things about decapitator 
EQP1A is what I've been using on my string bus


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 29, 2019)

paularthur said:


> I've heard great things about decapitator



It's definitely a great plug in.
However, in my opinion it's not a very good choice for strings, even at low mix settings.


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2019)

Ploytec Aroma Plugin


Aroma for VST, AU and AAX not only adds elegance to your music, Aroma makes it shine, sounding simply sensational.



www.ploytec.com


----------



## robgb (Jul 29, 2019)

Pultec.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 29, 2019)

Blackbox HG2 is a top contender, I think, as it can be subtle or abrasive as you want. Kazrog across all channels can also add warmth. More in your face subtlety, if that's possible, would be the Kush Omega line. Alternatively, you can check out the Kush Novatron compressor, as it can easily add warmth and gentle (or strong) compression.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 29, 2019)

errrrrrrm


----------



## markd (Jul 29, 2019)

I use the T-Racks Vintage Compressor. It's based on the Fairchild 670. It's great for adding warmth and glue.

T-Racks Vintage Compressor


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jul 29, 2019)

DJ 

Good ones mentioned already. You can also demo Waves Factory's Spectre, which seems like a good match for your needs.








Spectre | The ultimate enhancer | Audio plugin







www.wavesfactory.com


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 29, 2019)

My favorites are two that were mentioned already (HG2 and VSM3), and one that never seems to get mentioned at all, which is LSR Audio’s TUBEnhance. (One caveat about the latter is that the purchase agreement for TUBEnhance only allows it to be installed on ONE computer, which is unreasonable in my eyes and is the reason I’ve more recently looked for alternatives like the PA stuff … otherwise I might have been content with just that one forever.)


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 29, 2019)

Here’s two ones I discovered recently.
I think they really worth a look at.
Aroma
Pi and Phi Mkll
MIA Laboratories also offers some striped down alternatives + nice freebies.


----------



## tack (Jul 29, 2019)

FabFilter Saturn is quite flexible, but for a simple (and relatively low cost) one-button betterer for warmth, I really like the Kush Omega N. And, although not fat and warm per your question, for what-is-this-black-magic saturation on the mids and highs, the Kush Clariphonic is really, really impressive.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 29, 2019)

Waves NLS, when used correctly, can add beautiful lushness - the Neve selection in particular.

In addition to the saturation units mentioned previously, you can also try running your entire track thru one of IK's superb tape emulations.


----------



## JT (Jul 29, 2019)

Another shout out for Saturn. It's tape saturation is magic.

Check out Paul Thompson's video about tape saturation, good stuff.


----------



## CT (Jul 29, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> errrrrrrm



Is "plugin" what they're calling those now?


----------



## artomatic (Jul 29, 2019)

Brainworx's bx_masterdesk surprisingly works well for me.


----------



## Chris Wagner (Jul 29, 2019)

+1 for Plugin Alliance Blackbox HG-2

SPL TwinTube is also great.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 29, 2019)

RC-20 is a great plugin for this kind of thing. I particularly love the tube distortion with a nice touch of the flux control.






RC-20 Retro Color - XLN Audio


RC-20 Retro Color is a creative vintage effect plugin that adds life and texture to any recording.




www.xlnaudio.com





-DJ


----------



## paularthur (Jul 30, 2019)

Downloading trials now, thanks all!


----------



## Consona (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JEPA (Jul 30, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> My favorites are two that were mentioned already (HG2 and VSM3), and one that never seems to get mentioned at all, which is LSR Audio’s TUBEnhance. (One caveat about the latter is that the purchase agreement for TUBEnhance only allows it to be installed on ONE computer, which is unreasonable in my eyes and is the reason I’ve more recently looked for alternatives like the PA stuff … otherwise I might have been content with just that one forever.)


I haven't heard of these plugins. Are they good? As I read in the conditions:
"A license can be activated in the limit of 4 times per year.
Licenses can be activated on an USB drive to work on any computer having this USB drive plugged."

That means it would be possible to activate on more computers? or at least more USBs?


----------



## Divico (Jul 30, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> errrrrrrm


You can get a lot of width with the Waves buttPLUG.
Than add some pultec lube for a smooth bottom end.


----------



## Studio E (Jul 30, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> My two favourites are both from PluginAlliance, one is the HG2 Blackbox, the other the Vertige VSM3.
> 
> Ozone's exciter is also great, specially in M/S mode.
> 
> ...



VSM-3 rocks.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I haven't heard of these plugins. Are they good? As I read in the conditions:
> "A license can be activated in the limit of 4 times per year.
> Licenses can be activated on an USB drive to work on any computer having this USB drive plugged."
> 
> That means it would be possible to activate on more computers? or at least more USBs?



Are you perchance referring to the Plugin Alliance plugins (HG2 and VSM3)? That text sounds like Plugin Alliance's policy, which does allow installation on (I believe) up to three computers at once, as well as using a USB drive. My mention of "only one computer allowed" was specifically about the LSR Audio plugin, and I'm not aware of any such license text on their website, although it does mention activating via a USB drive on one page (I've not looked into that further since I don't do dongles). If you have a link to additional license information from LSR Audio, please do share it so I can look into it, but everything I've found in the years I've owned TUBEnhance (including emails with the maker) points to only one installation.

The PA plugins are certainly good (and widely known). If your question was about LSR Audio, the only one of their plugins I am familiar with is TUBEnhance, although I have heard good things about some of the others. TUBEnhance is great for a subtle saturation effect IMO ... I use it regularly on acoustic guitars for example.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 30, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> LSR Audio’s TUBEnhance.


I was referring to these ones, LSR Audio

here the link, look at the bottom end





LSR audio plugins - Online Store


LSRaudio online store.



www.lsraudio.com


----------



## Quasar (Jul 30, 2019)

I really like Audio Assault's Head Crusher. It has been accused on Gearslutz of being a rip-off of Soundtoys Decapitator, less expensive and dongle-free. I wouldn't know about that since I don't have Soundtoys plugs, but for the next two days you can buy Head Crusher for $5 on flash sale:

https://www.audio-assault.com/headcrusher.php?mc_cid=b0c69165c0&mc_eid=783379c27f
They do these $5 sales every so often...


----------



## emid (Jul 30, 2019)

Audio Assault https://www.audio-assault.com/headcrusher.php?mc_cid=b0c69165c0&mc_eid=5da7164d12 (Head Crusher) is currently for $5. I got it. It will definitely have some use. Have a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj04-MqZuJ8 (video).


----------



## emid (Jul 30, 2019)

Quasar said:


> I really like Audio Assault's Head Crusher. It has been accused on Gearslutz of being a rip-off of Soundtoys Decapitator, less expensive and dongle-free. I wouldn't know about that since I don't have Soundtoys plugs, but for the next two days you can buy Head Crusher for $5 on flash sale:
> 
> https://www.audio-assault.com/headcrusher.php?mc_cid=b0c69165c0&mc_eid=783379c27f
> They do these $5 sales every so often...



You were reading my mind


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 30, 2019)

Paularthur said he wants "to add"some warmth," as well as to thicken the sound.

What is "warmth" and what do you *add* to get it?

A catalog of everyone's favorite plug-ins, from distortion to limiting to compression to console emulation, seems to me like the answer to a totally different question. I mean, I like plug-ins as much as anyone else, but they're not the first step to solving the problem.

If your strings sound harsh, most likely the first tool is subtractive EQ. You can use the filters in softsynths if they're harsh.

In fact, dollars to donuts EQ is the answer to 90% of this. Compression can also add density by pushing up lower-level sounds.

Adding color is a different issue. That's where console and tape emulations - or running synths through an amp and re-recording them - come in.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 30, 2019)

Download some trial versions of Acustica Audio plugins. Also try Henry Olonga’s Nebula collection.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 30, 2019)

I normally use Slate VTM, other Slates like their preamps, decapitator, Saturn and the Blackbox. Haven't had much success with the SPL Vitalizer or the Ozone Exciter. I've found that even with only a tiny amount on the Exciter, I end up with nasty distortion. Before I really get color from it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I was referring to these ones, LSR Audio
> 
> here the link, look at the bottom end
> 
> ...



Thanks. I don't recall that USB portable option being there before, but maybe I just overlooked it because I don't have any desire to use dongles. If you don't mind that method, then maybe that isn't an issue for you.

As far as audio quality is concerned, there are downloadable demos available (they just cut out the sound once in a while). I seem to recall that the demo of TUBEnhance is what sold me on it.


----------



## Divico (Jul 30, 2019)

Quasar said:


> I really like Audio Assault's Head Crusher. It has been accused on Gearslutz of being a rip-off of Soundtoys Decapitator, less expensive and dongle-free. I wouldn't know about that since I don't have Soundtoys plugs, but for the next two days you can buy Head Crusher for $5 on flash sale:
> 
> https://www.audio-assault.com/headcrusher.php?mc_cid=b0c69165c0&mc_eid=783379c27f
> They do these $5 sales every so often...


My go to saturation plugin. For 5 bucks a great choice imo.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 30, 2019)

On a side note, the main forum page is truncating this topic title (when it has the most recent post) in a most unfortunate way. Right after the 2nd "L" ...


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 30, 2019)

The Sonnox Oxford Inflator is great, and my hardware Klark compressor DN 500 ...


----------



## paularthur (Aug 5, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Paularthur said he wants "to add"some warmth," as well as to thicken the sound.
> 
> What is "warmth" and what do you *add* to get it?
> 
> ...



You are right that EQ is 90% of it, I always use a subtractive channel eq first.
I then use pultec eq on my strings or string bus and such. =).
I do diff things for synths: Aphex Vintage Exciter, La Petite Excite, sausage fattener for bass..

I'm just looking at alternative ways to add more body and color the sound.
Diff signal chains and such like* when I used to use outboard gear on synth keyboards in my younger years (lol).

A lot of these tube style suggestions are great for what I'm kind of looking for!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2019)

paularthur said:


> A lot of these tube style suggestions are great for what I'm kind of looking for!



Ah, then what you really want is a Millennia Media STT-1 channel strip, re-tubed with new old stock Telefunken tubes or other color tubes.

It ranges between purist transparency and quite a lot of color. You can switch the mic preamp, compressor, and/or EQ between tube and solid-state paths, plus there's a transformer you can switch into the circuit.

STT-1s aren't cheap, though.


----------



## nas (Aug 11, 2019)

VCC, VTM, Puigtec EQ and Kramer Tape have all worked very well for me.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 11, 2019)

I have a lot of the above mentioned plugins and some do a great job. But if I want to get rid of harshness without changing the original color of the sound to much I always return to fab filters multiband comp. There are two harshness presets which can be adjusted to the specific needs. Warms up everything in a most pleasing and subtle manner as far as my ears tell me.


----------



## paularthur (Mar 27, 2021)

I realized i had never come back to this thread but I have to say that I've been absolutely loving the Oxford Inflator, and Saturn is magical.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 27, 2021)

New top tier contender is Black Box HG-2MS. It’s fast become my go to. It’s easy, fast, and sounds great. It really hit the sweet spot. I also like BlueCats Destructor a lot still (no mid side though), even for subtle - it’s a wave shaper.

Saturn 2 is just something I haven’t been able to get into. Too complex vs alternatives. Might sell it.


----------



## paularthur (Mar 28, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> New top tier contender is Black Box HG-2MS. It’s fast become my go to. It’s easy, fast, and sounds great. It really hit the sweet spot. I also like BlueCats Destructor a lot still (no mid side though), even for subtle - it’s a wave shaper.
> 
> Saturn 2 is just something I haven’t been able to get into. Too complex vs alternatives. Might sell it.


..psychic! i just got an email about that lol.


----------

